
Trump Signs Order That Could Lead to Curbs on Foreign Workers - davidf18
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/18/us/politics/executive-order-hire-buy-american-h1b-visa-trump.html
======
davidf18
"Companies like Microsoft, Intel and Amazon are also big recipients. At least
15 percent of the American workforces of Facebook and the chip maker Qualcomm
hold H-1Bs, according to the most recent documents the companies have filed
with the Labor Department."

Interesting, 15%: jobs that should be held by American. It begs credulity that
Facebook and Qualcomm could not find American staff. Rather, it is more
credible that they wanted lower cost staff that could not change jobs if they
wanted to.

Also from the article: "Representative Zoe Lofgren, a California Democrat
whose district includes Silicon Valley, said the issue of foreign workers was
real, but dismissed the president’s order as poorly targeted and unlikely to
achieve its desired result."

“Half of the start-ups in Silicon Valley were created by highly skilled people
from other countries,” she said. “I don’t think the president and his staff
fully appreciates that fact.”

Well, first off, Trump has Peter Thiel as a consultant and so I'd guess he
understands very well the dynamics of SV. Name someone has high visibility
that was a consultant to Obama in the manner Thiel is to Trump.

Second, the statement is misleading if not false. Some of the SV startups had
as one founder someone not from the US. That is not to say that a founder
could have been from the US instead.

Microsoft: 0 Apple: 0 Oracle: 0 Amazon: 0 Facebook: 1 (Savarin) Intel: 1 (Andy
Grove -- big)

~~~
davidf18
Google: 1 Sergey Brin but he came to US as 6 yo. Hardly a H1-B visa person.
Also, Andy Grove did not come as H1-B visa but rather as Hungarian refugee. He
came in 1956 when Hungary was under control of Soviets and in fact right after
or during the Hungarian revolution.

